# Have anyone bought a fuel filter yet?



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I see Rock Auto lists the wrong oil filter. It should be PF2264G not PF64. Id parts lists it the same as the owners manual. I wonder how badly the dealer will screw this **** up on the first oil change. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have a gen 1 ctd with 36k miles, I have a GM fuel filter for mine and will change probably at 40k I have recently been doing a lot of highway miles. Zero issues with anything really. Great car so far.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

sledstorm1 said:


> So if you look up the part # on Rock Auto they show Ac Delco # TP1015, when i checked the owners manual it shows # TP1003. Does anyone know which is right? The TP1015 is common with the L5P duramax and the TP1003 is common with the CTD gen 1.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I would tend to trust the filter listed in the owner's manual vs Rock Auto. On rare occasions, their parts list doesn't reflect reality. 

For example, I looked up a transmission filter for a 2014 Cruze Diesel 2.0 and found a part number listed. But the Aisin transmission in the CTD doesn't have a serviceable transmission filter. 

Don't get me wrong, Rock Auto is great...no disrespect intended. I've used them a LOT. But in the case of a newer car like yours, the catalog may not be quite up to speed yet because of low demand. 

There are some Chevy mechanics on here, hopefully they can chime in too. Good luck!


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I had a friend take a pic of the fuel filter housing of his 2017 Chevy 3500hd L5P Duramax. It looks the same as our filter housing. This will make fuel filter availability easier for us. Cruze on the left Duramax on the right.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

sledstorm1 said:


> I see Rock Auto lists the wrong oil filter. It should be PF2264G not PF64. Id parts lists it the same as the owners manual. I wonder how badly the dealer will screw this **** up on the first oil change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It looks like it is fixed now. I just ordered the following and only searched by model / engine.


ACDELCOPF2264G ([email protected])


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Who has driven far enough in a Gen 2 to need a fuel filter? I'm over 25k miles on mine and the fuel filter percentage is still over 50%.


----------



## obnxous (Jan 17, 2018)

I have 40k on mine. replaced with one from Amazon part AC Delco TP1015. No issues. hardest part was removing the skid plate. real easy using ramps on the back wheels.


edit: 2015 CTD.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

According to GM Parts Direct 

Fuel Filter 23456595 (TP1003) is now superseded by P/N 23304096 (TP1015)

Which I believe is the same part for Gen 1 and Gen 2 Cruze Diesel now as well as 2017-up Duramax Trucks. 
This has reduced the price for the Gen 1. Cruze Diesel fuel filters considerably.


----------

